# The Art Request Thread



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Bad Bunny said:


> Sure ^^ give me $50 -_-


How about an art trade? Btw, is this cute or gross?
:blushed:

* *















Bad Bunny versus Blubber Bunny!
:tongue:


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> Thank you Bunny, that's really kind of you. I appreciate that. But no, I've never done a commission before. My work doesn't really get much notice for me to consider "Oh wait, people would like to hire me?"
> 
> The realism ones do usually take a day or two, but I can do semi-realism too which is quicker, that's what I did more for requests.


Only a day or two?? Unless you mean literally 24-48 hours then fair enough. You should try to get more notice through social media and something like discord! It's really good and you can do different styles 
I have an idea that you could try if you think it would be fun. It's very...specific though lol.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Judson Joist said:


> How about an art trade? Btw, is this cute or gross?
> :blushed:
> 
> * *
> ...



* *

















Please...i've seen enough today :bored:


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Bad Bunny said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. I had to have some fun. You understand, right? Anyway, I also do stuff like this.


* *















Also this.
:crazy:

* *


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Bad Bunny said:


> Only a day or two?? Unless you mean literally 24-48 hours then fair enough. You should try to get more notice through social media and something like discord! It's really good and you can do different styles
> I have an idea that you could try if you think it would be fun. It's very...specific though lol.


Lol Well.... the hours do kinda fly by when I'm enjoying myself. 
I do have an old speed paint video if you'd like to see how I work. (It's a little old at this point though and I've learned more since then - it's best not to work on a pure white canvas for example, don't make my mistake). 







Yeah, I guess I'm not really the best at advertising myself. Oh but yeah sure, I'm open to trying. What do you have in mind?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> Lol Well.... the hours do kinda fly by when I'm enjoying myself.
> I do have an old speed paint video if you'd like to see how I work. (It's a little old at this point though and I've learned more since then - it's best not to work on a pure white canvas for example, don't make my mistake).
> 
> 
> ...


That's insanely good wtf! The face looks so 3D and idk how that happened. Now i want to try drawing digitally again but that looks hard. No idea what colour canvas you could have used tbh.

What i have in mind isn't really a realist type art, it's more goofy than that lol. It's more like your other examples like the FMA or the witch one. If you're not up for something that's less realist that's okay ^^ my idea is basically 2 OW characters except changed a little bit so it's more like me and my friend. Customising is mostly changing of colours and sigils. I don't think i have the skill to do this myself or the tools.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Bad Bunny said:


> That's insanely good wtf! The face looks so 3D and idk how that happened. Now i want to try drawing digitally again but that looks hard. No idea what colour canvas you could have used tbh.
> 
> What i have in mind isn't really a realist type art, it's more goofy than that lol. It's more like your other examples like the FMA or the witch one. If you're not up for something that's less realist that's okay ^^ my idea is basically 2 OW characters except changed a little bit so it's more like me and my friend. Customising is mostly changing of colours and sigils. I don't think i have the skill to do this myself or the tools.


Thank you very kindly!  I think you should if you want to. It will take work to do that kind of picture but I'm sure you can do anything that I can with enough time and practice. 

Oh, it depends on the picture really what the undercolor should be, but I think I should've gone with something earthier and closer to the skin-tone to help with layering. Still, it turned out alright in the end so it's not the end of the world, but pure white is more for highlighting.
This girl explains it pretty good. 






Like Overwatch in the style of the FMA picture? Sure, I can do that! 
I would need a reference photo of you guys though. (Just drop me a PM with one and other important information - which OW characters should I use for each of you? What color scheme would you like for each? Any specific poses or props? As much information as you can give will be ideal.)


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

@Hexigoon

Your work is amazing, I really admire it. I especially love the one of Mikasa, so beautiful.
I've been wanting someone to make a portrait of me. I'd definitely be willing to pay you for it though! I've never commissioned anyone but I'll look up good rates to make sure it's fair. If you're willing to take on this project please let me know and I will discuss it with you in a PM.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Jaune Cena said:


> @Hexigoon
> 
> Your work is amazing, I really admire it. I especially love the one of Mikasa, so beautiful.
> I've been wanting someone to make a portrait of me. I'd definitely be willing to pay you for it though! I've never commissioned anyone but I'll look up good rates to make sure it's fair. If you're willing to take on this project please let me know and I will discuss it with you in a PM.


Thank you! That's really kind!

You really would? I would be happy to do a portrait for you. You don't have to worry about paying me. 

But sure, just send me a PM with a reference image and any other relevant information I should know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

Hexigoon said:


> Well, if someone wants to make a request to me, I'm certainly open.
> I can't 100% guarantee I'll do it but the more simple, the more likely I'll be able to do it though.
> 
> I've done some portrait requests for people in the past, I like to draw anime/cartoonism too.
> ...


Damn these are good. Are you an art student or something?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Kommandant said:


> Damn these are good. Are you an art student or something?


Thank you! Well, I went to art college for a year. Mostly I've just been doing art since childhood. My dad and grandpa were artists too, so I was raised in a supportive environment.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Can I request an avatar? A young angelic looking male with long fair hair, with a futuristic weapon.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> Thank you very kindly!  I think you should if you want to. It will take work to do that kind of picture but I'm sure you can do anything that I can with enough time and practice.
> 
> Oh, it depends on the picture really what the undercolor should be, but I think I should've gone with something earthier and closer to the skin-tone to help with layering. Still, it turned out alright in the end so it's not the end of the world, but pure white is more for highlighting.
> This girl explains it pretty good.
> ...


You've only had a year at college i think you're fast at learning art xD
But yes i've barely done drawings after about 14 or something. I could be a lot better at drawing and learned a lot by now but i guess i havent had enough drive to do it or had no ideas. 
Yes OW pretty much in the style of FMA but generally in any cute style, whatever you think would fit ^^ By reference photo do you mean selfies of us? I will DM you the details because there is some small details that would be cool to add. Colour scheme would probably be the default skins but i will think about that


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Bad Bunny said:


> You've only had a year at college i think you're fast at learning art xD
> But yes i've barely done drawings after about 14 or something. I could be a lot better at drawing and learned a lot by now but i guess i havent had enough drive to do it or had no ideas.
> Yes OW pretty much in the style of FMA but generally in any cute style, whatever you think would fit ^^ By reference photo do you mean selfies of us? I will DM you the details because there is some small details that would be cool to add. Colour scheme would probably be the default skins but i will think about that


Thing is, I don't think I learned much from college because I was set back in it for lacking the qualifications to go to the level that they told me I belonged in. I thought that was pretty stupid. Still, we did some fun projects and the people were nice.

You certainly could! If you're out of ideas I find doing fanart is helpful, or just drawing from reality. 
As for drive, I think if I'm lacking that I look at what others are doing and think, "Wow, I wish I could draw / paint something like that... Wait, maybe I can...?"
Or you can just get a sketchbook and doodle a little bit every day and you'll get into the habit of it again.

Yep yep, basically a selfie. Thank you! I look forward to hearing the details, it may take a little longer to do because I'm currently working on Jaune's one also, but I'll get it to you!


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

@Hexigoon

Dude you are insanely talented!


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Phil said:


> @Hexigoon
> 
> Dude you are insanely talented!


Thank you, Phil. I really appreciate that. Do you do art?


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Hexigoon said:


> Thank you, Phil. I really appreciate that. Do you do art?


Nope! Always wished I did though. My art's guitar and song writing!


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Phil said:


> Nope! Always wished I did though. My art's guitar and song writing!


Ooh, well that's a cool art-form itself. I wish I could play guitar, how long have you been playing? I'm sure you're very good!


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Hexigoon said:


> Ooh, well that's a cool art-form itself. I wish I could play guitar, how long have you been playing? I'm sure you're very good!


About 15 years. Still very shy about ever sharing it, never have. No idea how you do this! It just feels so personal to me.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Phil said:


> About 15 years. Still very shy about ever sharing it, never have. No idea how you do this! It just feels so personal to me.


Damn, well then you must definitely have some skill on you. Mmm I can understand being shy about sharing art though, the vast majority of stuff I make never makes it online either. I'm sure initially it was scary for me to ever post art online, but it's something you get more used to eventually.
Perhaps in time you could consider posting something and I'm sure you'd get positive reception. It'd be a shame if everyone kept their art all to themselves.


----------

